# CDC Patterns



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

While duck hunting two weeks ago I plucked the CDC off 5 birds and now have a bunch of it. I only know of a few patterns to use this on (RS2, Parachutes) and have not really used it much. I have heard many good things about it and really want to start experimenting with it. Does anyone have some good CDC patterns that are effective that they would not mind sharing?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

CDC & elk has replaced the elk hair caddis in my boxes. This is a great searching pattern right up there with the para adams (and with better floatibility IMHO). Here are some instructions: http://www.flyanglersonline.com/flytyin ... 2fotw.html

You can also use it for wing material on comparaduns, loop wing emergers, cripples, etc.


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I will have to tie a few of those. What constitutes a type 1 CDC feather?


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Nevermind. I found the answer to my question.

http://www.flyfisherman.com/ftb/hwcdc/


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Palomino Caddis 

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't let any preconcieved ideas hold you back with CDC. It can be anything from a parachute paost to gills on a Chrominid besides all the great patterns that you already see.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> CDC & elk has replaced the elk hair caddis in my boxes. This is a great searching pattern right up there with the para adams (and with better floatibility IMHO). Here are some instructions: http://www.flyanglersonline.com/flytyin ... 2fotw.html
> 
> You can also use it for wing material on comparaduns, loop wing emergers, cripples, etc.


I totally agree with ScottyP on the cdc and elk. I used that this summer, now I have an entire fly box full of them now, pretty much one of my go to flies. Putting cdc to any pattern can increase the effectiveness of a fly tremendously. Not only does it help with flotation, but it adds life to the fly as well. Movement often times makes a fish strike, it makes a fly look realistic in and on the water.

Try putting cdc on a zebra midge like the RS2 below (which is also one of my go to flies), it turns your Zebra Midge into an emerger and can be deadly.
http://www.riverbum.com/Blue-Winged-Olive-Emerger-RS2/

If you really want a nice resource for tying cdc patterns and using different techniques, I highly recommend this book http://www.amazon.com/Tying-Emergers-Co ... 1571883061

Good Luck


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to use CDC for spinners. Typically under a bit of krystal flash, antron etc. Also, Different small midge patterns.

One basically dresses like a small WD with a slightly larger thorax. Either a wing back version or spinner style.

I tie a cripple green drake and PMD with CDC as well, obviously the PMD gets used more. I like using green/grey biot with a bit of a build up for the green drake. A few moose hairs for a tail and a spun deer hair thorax and 6 pcs. of dunn-ish CDC for wingsUsually a size 10-12. Can work for flavs as well, but I like high floaters for late evening flav hatches.

PMD I tie a thread body, Dubbed thorax, microfibets or teal flank for a tail and 4 pcs CDC, depending on the size. They seem to get smaller the later in the season it gets, also depending on the water. Hanks fork may start out a 12-14 in early June and be an 18 by mid July.

Any of the later season micro-mays seem to catch CDC on my vice as well, especially trico spinners. Me gusta a good trico hatch. Nothing like seeing fish come up before the sun does.

Loop wing CDC flies are fun, but I think more for the tier than the fish.


----------

